# Lady mabel college..Yorkshire



## Mikeymutt (Jan 8, 2018)

After heading up for a festive week in Scotland with the girlfriend I had this place in mind.the weather was atrocious though and I half wondered if to bother.but the rain cleared my end and the snow that end was starting to thaw and I had some time spare so I made the small diversion.set in the grounds of a large hall, the hall was given over in a lease to west riding council as a college to teach physical education.the school ran from 1949 to 1979 in the house.and expanded into the grounds,the lease was given up in 1988..on visiting here the explore is split into three bits.the modern accommodation blocks,the modern classrooms and pool,and finally in the stable blocks were the classrooms and big sports hall and changing rooms.i decided to miss the accommodation blocks as they looked a bit boring and concentrate on the other two bits.

The modern block was a bit basic just breeze block rooms but what I came here to see was the large pool.it was a great time of day as the sun was getting low and making the colours nice.



















The boiler house







the changing rooms were starting to decay really nicely



















the newer classrooms
















The hall itself is quite grand.a lot of rooms have junk in and you cant accsess most of the stable block as there is a lot of work going on.but I loved the decay here and the skylights with the snow laying on top making a blue hue to the light.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Jan 8, 2018)

So glad you decided to go! This place looks immense - loved the pool & grand hall pics.... can't believe the floor tom still has the skin intact!!!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 8, 2018)

Think this is not a million miles from me. Superb set as always Mikey...


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 8, 2018)

Heading home to Scotland myself soon, had this in mind for either the way up or way back. You did a damn fine job of that mate, lovely pics. Saw your teaser on facebook so been looking forward to seeing these pics!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 9, 2018)

That's a very good report. The entryway is about the best part of this college and the hall could be saved.


----------



## Snailsford (Jan 9, 2018)

Awesome photo's.


----------



## Potter (Jan 9, 2018)

Excellent. Parts of it look in really good condition. Those things in the boiler room are really strange.


----------



## Roderick (Jan 10, 2018)

I was just like my old school in Sheffield in the 70s, any idea what the mushroom structures were in the boiler area?


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 10, 2018)

great report Mikey and a fantastic looking building


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you all for the lovely comments it was a lovely untouched place.not exactly sure what the things in the boiler room were


----------

